# Zaba's memory



## zabasrainbow (May 8, 2008)

Well compared to most of you I didn't have her very long but she was one of the sweetest dogs I have had. We got her when my mom came over one day with "something" in a gift bag. A friend of ours is a breeder and she said that she might send us one someday. Well this little girl was the "runt" of the litter and they didn't feel comfortable selling her, so they gave her to us. She was the sweetest thing from the very start, she would sit in your lap or set at your feet and just wag her tail. And when the children would play she would run beside them or try to keep up with their rollerblades or bikes. But she was just as content for them to pick her up baby style and cuddle. She was pretty small (4.10lbs at 10wks) so we took her in to get checked a few days after we got her. She wasn't eating a whole lot but we weren't sure if it was her small tummy or what??? Because she had lots of energy and acted like a normal puppy, just small. She checked out fine, the vet wasn't real concerned about her size as long as she started putting on weight soon. As you can probably guess she didn't stay with us real long. She continued to be the same sweetie all along but we never could get her to eat much. Enough to stay active and seem pretty normal but not enough. The vet did x-rays and other exams and such but he never could find anything wrong with her. He was fixing to start the last round of tests when she died. We still don't know exactly what the problem was but we enjoyed her for the short time (~4weeks) that we had her. She was our first golden and she helped to endear us to the breed even if her stay was so short. I'm just glad that we got to spend so much time with her while she was here. Anyway, I know it wasn't long but we got pretty attached . We have since gotten more Golden's but we still miss her.
The picture is my son and Zaba at 12 weeks.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

she was such a sweetie. 4 weeks is WAY TOO SHORT. 
my condolences
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a sweet photos of a special angel loaned, it was so lovely to know how much she was loved and cared for on her short stay on earth and must have been heart wrenching and painful to see he go. Thankyou for sharing this tribute to her.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

Hudson said:


> a special angel loaned
> 
> that is wonderful phrase


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful little girl. I'm so sorry her time here was so short.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Hudson said:


> a special angel loaned.


What perfect words. Our whole pack will say a special prayer tonight for a very special girl and the very special family that loved her.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What a beautiful story but so sad that you were only with Zaba such a short time. She sounds like she was brought into your family to teach you about Goldens and love. No matter how long you have them, they attach to your heart and never let go. She is still with you walking on silent paws watching over your family. The love between her and your son in that pictures shines so bright. Thank you for sharing her story with us.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Sounds like the four weeks she was with you were filled with happiness for her. She had something all Goldens need - a loving family. Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

It doesn't take long to get attached... glad to hear that she wasn't your last golden.


----------



## wabmorgan (May 6, 2008)

I am so sorry. 4 weeks is way too short. What a tragedy. 

She was a certainly a cute little girl.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Oh both she and your son are precious. That photo is beautiful. I am so sorry about sweet Zaba. The comforting part is she knew the love of a real family until the end.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Better 4 weeks of love than 14 years of being unloved "property". She was a darling and it is so sad she was lost so soon. But as others said, maybve she was an angel sent to tech you the love of goldens.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> Better 4 weeks of love than 14 years of being unloved "property". She was a darling and it is so sad she was lost so soon. But as others said, maybve she was an angel sent to tech you the love of goldens.


 
I so agree. Zaba was a darling, little angel. I'm so glad your family was able to let her feel love and security for her short time here. What a terrible shame that she was here and gone in just a blink....... however, she will be forever in your heart.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You gave her love and happiness in her short 4 weeks, Sorry it ended so quickly. She was beautiful.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for the loss of your little girl

Run free and play Zaba and sleep softly


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

So sorry to read about Zaba. How is your son feeling about it?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

She was so adorable! I am so very sorry. I cried through your post.
You've gotten another golden?


----------



## zabasrainbow (May 8, 2008)

I think I miss her more than the children do. She had attached to me and would come to me no matter what they were playing with her. Everyone misses her I'm sure but we don't talk about it much. It was really neat though because my son wasn't sure that he wanted dogs and since her he is much more involved in the others. We were already getting more when she got sick and our puppy came just a day later, so it took some of the sting out of it. The children were amazed at the difference between a healthy golden and our sweet Zaba. Luna (the new girl) was about two weeks younger than Zaba and about 3 times her size! She also was very much a puppy-squirming and licking and nipping! Zaba would play but she was a real lady and never nipped or tried to escape when you held her she would just enjoy the attention and lap it up, so it was quite a change. They have really enjoyed her also, just in a different way. Now she is 14 wks and a real caracter. She thinks she's the cats' meow and tries to rule the roost! We also got a 7mo. old around the same time. She has a few issues(not issues really just a lack of training) and so we have been working with her but I think she will settle in here nicely. We are very much enjoying our foray into Golden world. I have had a number of different breeds over the years, but the golden has a different way about her. Thanks for all the support and encouragement here


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Aaaawwww...Zaba's story is sad for sure but her short life was not without purpose...to teach you the magic a golden's love can bring to a family. She is an angel watching over you and your family now and forever....

Thank you for sharing her story.


----------

